# Wechsel zu Warhammer Online



## Andî39 (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe ein paar Fragen, doch vorher möchte ichh euch noc ein wenig über meine Online-Rollenspiel Erfahrungen erzählen:

Ich spiele seit einem halbem Jahr World Of Warcraft, war am Anfang sehr zufrieden damit, doch langsam wird die Community und das "Balancingproblem" unerträglich. Ich bin zwar selber erst 15 Jahre jung, doch was man sich immer von Mitspielern anhören muss ist ja schrecklich, dazu kommt noch, dass man den Handelschannel ja durch die ganzen Goldfarmer gar nicht mehr lesen kann.
Das sind meine Erfahrungen mit dem bis jetzt einzigen Online-Rollenspiel das ich je gespielt habe. Ich würde mir von einem Wechsel zu Warhammer Online erhoffen, dass die oben genannten Probleme nicht mehr existieren und das die Zeit bis man das Endlevel erreicht hat etwas kürzer ist. Nach diesen ganzen Informationen über mich habe ich hier einmal meine Fragen aufgeschrieben:

- *Lohnt sich ein Wechsel für mich zu Warhammer Online überhaupt ?*

- *Wann kommt das Spiel denn raus ?*

- *Könntet ihr mir viellecht ein paar Infos über die Rassen und Klassen posten ?* (Am besten über einen Zwerg Heiler falls es soetwas geben wird^^)

- *Gibt es dort die typischen Klassen verteilungen wie in WoW ?* (Das heißt 5er Instanzen, bestehend aus einem Tank, einem Heiler und drer Damagedealern)

Ich danke fürs Lesen und hoffe auf gute Antworten.


----------



## Mordenai (31. Dezember 2007)

Da ich selbst nicht im Genuss eines Betaaccounts bin, beschränke ich mich auf die Fakten aus den Podcasts, bzw. von den Fanseiten.
Diese Frage muss jeder für sich selbst beantworten. WoW ist stark PvE basiert, während WAR überwiegend PvP (RvR) Inhalte besitzt und nur wenig Gruppenorientiertes PvE bietet. In WAR beträgt der Levelcap 40, was jedoch nicht heißt, dass man schneller dorthinkommt.
vorraussichtlich im 2. Quartal 2008 - also April / Mai / Juni.
Informationen zu den Klassen gibt es auf folgenden Seiten:
warhammer-online.com
war.onlinewelten.com
war.mystics
und natürlich hier bei Buffed
Die Heilerklasse der Zwerge nennt sich Runenpriester und wird hier gut beschrieben.
Die Aufteilung der Klassen erfolgt in sogenannten Archetypen. Jedes Volk besitzt einen Tank, Heiler, Melee-DD und Ranged-DD. Dazu empfehle ich folgenden Podcast.
Meines Wissens besteht eine Gruppe jedoch aus 6 Spielern (Auch Tanks und Heiler können angemessen Schaden austeilen und sind im PvP unerlässlich!).
Am besten du siehst dir die Spielübersicht, die Produktionspodcasts und die FAQs, sowie die Screenshots an.


----------



## Nhu (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke damit wäre alles gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andî39 (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich bedanke mich für die schnelle Antwort und werde dann wohl bald wechseln.


----------



## Thidus (31. Dezember 2007)

Andî39 schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich für die schnelle Antwort und werde dann wohl bald wechseln.




gibt aber auch noch andere mmo's außer wow und WAR,einfach mal umgucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




kannst ja erstmal dark age of camelot spielen (hab ich selbst 5 1/2 jahre gezockt) 

war das erste mmo von mythic (die macher von war) und immernoch aktuell (bezweifel auch das sich bei war wieder so eine community und so ein feeling entwickelt wie bei daoc aber das is ein anderes thema)

kannst dir einen test account anlegen bei http://www.camelot-europe.com

wer nett fragt dem wird 100% geholfen,such dir ne gilde die zeigt dir alles und hilft dir auch(habs noch nich anders erlebt in der ganzen zeit...)

max lvl + items haste schnell und dann kannste mit ziehen burgen erobern.

aber als "azubi" musste immer in die ramme ;P (scherz)



ich selbst werd mich nu auf pirates of the burning sea konzentrieren,ähnliches pvp/rvr wie bei daoc,spieler haben viele freiheiten,is also ne mischung aus daoc und eve,find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


so dann mal viel spaß und nen juten rutsch !


----------



## jinno (31. Dezember 2007)

Andî39 schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit einem halbem Jahr World Of Warcraft, war am Anfang sehr zufrieden damit, doch langsam wird die Community und das "Balancingproblem" unerträglich. Ich bin zwar selber erst 15 Jahre jung, doch was man sich immer von Mitspielern anhören muss ist ja schrecklich, dazu kommt noch, dass man den Handelschannel ja durch die ganzen Goldfarmer gar nicht mehr lesen kann.




das wird sich bei WAR wenig ändern, da doch sehr viele spieler von WoW dahin wechseln werden.
Am anfang war die Community bei WoW auch toll, bis halt immer mehr leute kamen und es nur noch zu einem "equip"-spiel wurde.


----------



## Sagardo (1. Januar 2008)

Das schlimme ist nicht, dass immer mehr Leute kamen, sondern dass die alten Hasen gegangen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das hat auch seine Gründe gehabt, die meisten MMORPG-Spieler sind halt von der Umsetzung der Versprechen sehr enttäuscht.

Mittlerweile ist die Comunity von WOW doch zu 70% erst im 2. Jahr eingestiegen und die alten MMORPG Hasen weg.
Ausserdem ist die  WOW-Comunity eine Mischung aus der Battle.net und der CS Comunity, die Beide nicht gerade den besten Ruf hatten ^^
Ein Spielprinzip welches zum Großteil auf Gier und Neid besteht runden die ganze Sache dann noch ab ^^


Bei War soll dass zusammenleben wieder gefördert werden durch das verstärken der Gemeinschaft (Gilde) und das Zusammenspiel des Servers (Städteraid) dadurch sollte eine Comunity entstehen, die miteinander spielen möchte.

Aber auch hier werden wir abwarten müssen, was die Zukunft so bringt ^^


----------



## Magister Magnus (1. Januar 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung, das die Taktik und das Gemeinsame in WHO das Spielprinzip bilden. Wenn ich mich in Wow einlogge und PvP mache, Alterac zum Beispiel, ist zumindest auf meinem Server die absolut Unkoordinierte Vorgehensweise der meisten Spieler für die Niederlage verantwortlich.


----------



## Magister Magnus (1. Januar 2008)

Bei WHO denke ich das man durch die neu geschaffene Kollisionsabfrage unter Spielerckakteren für Formationen oder ähnliches nutzen kann. Einen Schildwall zu bilden wird jedoch in meinen Träumen bleiben. 
Oder is jemandem etwas anderes bekannt?


----------



## Feinkost (1. Januar 2008)

ich hoffe das setzen die gut um, in vielen ego shootern mit kollisionsabfrage (z.B.) lagt es nur wenn man gegen nen anderen spieler läuft, wegen ping usw


----------



## Pente (2. Januar 2008)

Magister schrieb:


> Bei WHO denke ich das man durch die neu geschaffene Kollisionsabfrage unter Spielerckakteren für Formationen oder ähnliches nutzen kann. Einen Schildwall zu bilden wird jedoch in meinen Träumen bleiben.
> Oder is jemandem etwas anderes bekannt?



Du kannst mit Black-Orcs nen Kreis um den Healer bilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sieht toll aus und macht es Melees echt schwer durch zu kommen, schwer aber nicht unmöglich! Aber und das ist sehr wichtig, die Caster erreichen die Schamanen trotzdem, sofern dieser in Range der Caster ist. Also vorsicht nicht, dass der Heiler in der Mitte dann einfach von den Castern totgenuked wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (2. Januar 2008)

jinno schrieb:


> das wird sich bei WAR wenig ändern, da doch sehr viele spieler von WoW dahin wechseln werden.
> Am anfang war die Community bei WoW auch toll, bis halt immer mehr leute kamen und es nur noch zu einem "equip"-spiel wurde.



Daran sind nicht die neuen Spieler schuld sondern die alten. Anfangs erlebt man ein Spiel noch, mit der Zeit steigt vielen Spielern ein Perfektionierungswahn in den Kopf.
Am Anfang waren Keep und Reliktraids in Daoc noch was tolles, der Gedanke des "Reiches" stand im Vorderdrund. Später ging es dann nur noch um 8vs8 und wie man am schnellstenb RPs sammelt.


----------



## Duskfall334 (2. Januar 2008)

http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/war/us/med...nArt0807_39.jpg
Übel?!
Imba?!
Ich weiss was ich nehme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 w00t


----------



## Magister Magnus (2. Januar 2008)

Das ist nur eine Konzeptart, du wirst wohl kaum alle Teile dazu finden, aber viel geiler als alles andere sieht das schon aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magister Magnus (2. Januar 2008)

Ach und (da das editieren nicht klappt)

Alle Teile davon inklusive der im Bild fehlenden aber später auch passenden Individual-Broschen/Schärpen/Nadeln wirst du eh nicht finden.

Trotzdem viel spaß^^

Hach wie ich mich freue, als Zwerg/Sonnenordensmitglied oder als Magus durch die Hauptstädte der Ordnung zu reisen, das muss bei der fantastischen Grafik und den Möglichkeiten die uns WHO bietet (hoffentlich bleibt alles dabei) grandios sein. 

Habt ihr auch schon davon gehört das es feste transportmöglichkeiten geben wird, bei Zwergen eine Eisenbahn (unterirdisch^^), die Elfen sollen ihre Archen bekommen, und die Menschen (mist habs vergessen).


----------



## Efgrib (2. Januar 2008)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/war/us/med...nArt0807_39.jpg
> Übel?!
> Imba?!
> Ich weiss was ich nehme
> ...




wie bitte kann eine grafik imba sein???


----------



## Garzgull (2. Januar 2008)

wow is cool spiel seit 8 monaten habe schami auf 60 is alles suuuuper !!!


----------



## Verce (2. Januar 2008)

Garzgull schrieb:


> wow is cool spiel seit 8 monaten habe schami auf 60 is alles suuuuper !!!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bist ja n ganz toller xD


----------



## Skydrak (3. Januar 2008)

Ich hab da mal so ne Frage mit dem bezahlen. Wird  es bei WHO auch so sein das man jeden monat bezahlen muss oder kauft man nur das spiel un dann wars das ??


----------



## Durlok (3. Januar 2008)

das spiel wird auch monatliche kosten haben 
warscheindlich etwa im ramen wie wow denk ich mal


----------



## Wamboland (3. Januar 2008)

Skydrak schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal so ne Frage mit dem bezahlen. Wird  es bei WHO auch so sein das man jeden monat bezahlen muss oder kauft man nur das spiel un dann wars das ??



Da WHO eingestellt wurde, wird es nix kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber WAR wird auch monatliche Kosten haben, die sich im Rahmen des üblichen, sprich 11-14 Euro bewegen werden.


----------



## Sytranuss (5. Januar 2008)

Die Kosten in WAR werden zwischen 10 und 16 US-Dollar liegen, was auf dem deutschen Markt dann wieder bei einem Standartpreis von ca. 12&#8364; rauskommen wird.  Ich bin übrigens auch ein WoWler der überlegt zu WAR zu wechseln und fühle mich gerade von dem PvP-lastigen Spielprinzip sehr angezogen und hoffe , dass die RvR-Schlachten vor allem durch Skill zu gewinnen sein werden. WAR soll ja gerade die Ausrüstungsfarmerei eher in den Zusammenhang mit PvP bringen, was mir in WoW (zumindest sinvoll mit dem RP verknüpft *hust* Arena *hust* ) eigentlich fehlt.


----------



## MoonC&D (5. Januar 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> das spiel wird auch monatliche kosten haben
> warscheindlich etwa im ramen wie wow denk ich mal



...aber WAR wird bei dem User bei jedem Level-Up eine Grammatik- und Ortografieprüfung unterziehen.
Als fleissig üben üben üben xD


----------



## MoonC&D (5. Januar 2008)

Sytranuss schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens auch ein WoWler der überlegt zu WAR zu wechseln und fühle mich gerade von dem PvP-lastigen Spielprinzip sehr angezogen und hoffe , dass die RvR-Schlachten vor allem durch Skill zu gewinnen sein werden...



Der Playerskill kann in jedem MMORPG der Marke "Smash teh butttonzs" nur begrenzt über Sieg und Niederlage entscheiden. Weder Position, noch Bewegung, noch ausgefeiltes Timing (jenseits von, drücke 1, dann 2 dann 1..) spielen in WAR eine Rolle. Ebenso wii in WoW eben.


----------



## Pente (6. Januar 2008)

MoonC&D schrieb:


> ...aber WAR wird bei dem User bei jedem Level-Up eine Grammatik- und Ortografieprüfung unterziehen.
> Als fleissig üben üben üben xD



Wer andere bzgl. ihrer *Orthografie* und Grammatik "flamen" will sollte das Wort Orthografie (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orthografie) auch richtig schreiben können. Vielleicht wäre es auch von Vorteil wenn man dann noch die Editierfunktion findet und ganz klasse wäre es dann noch wenn man gleich von Anfang an einfach mehrere Zitate zum Zitieren auswählt und dann erst auf Antworten klickt.

Andernfalls entlocken derartige Postings den Usern nur ein müdes Lächeln des Mitleids mit dem Verfasser dieses Posts.

Nein das soll weder böse noch beleidigend sein, es soll rein objektiv darstellen wie das ganze auf andere wirkt die das hier lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: zu deinem 2. Posting bzgl. "Skill" erspar ich mir jeglichen Kommentar denn diesen Post hast du bereits mit deinem ersten Post entkräftet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja einen Versuch geb ich dir noch, mach das Beste daraus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (6. Januar 2008)

Eins möchte ich noch hinzufügen. WHO mischt RvR und PvE miteinander. EA Mythic versucht beides miteinander zu kombinieren so dass PvPler und PvEler was davon haben. Lt. Entwickler-Aussagen wird man aber auch bis TIER 4 komplett ohne RvR durchkommen können. Sagen sie zumindest in obig erwähntem PodCast.


----------



## Verce (6. Januar 2008)

joo klar wirds auch PvE geben. es wird auch ne menge instanzen wie in wow geben wo du mit raidgruppen reingehst usw
das hauptaugenmerk wird jedoch im RvR/PvP liegen!

wer also PvE will kann auch in WAR glücklich werden, höchst warscheinlich nicht so sehr wie in wow, dafür wird WAR halt RvR/PvP VIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL mehr zu bieten haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich werd warscheinlich auch bis zu nem bestimmten level hauptsächlich PvE machen, und weniger RvR, weil PvE einfach ruhiger ist, und warscheinlich einfacher zu leveln. damit wenn man dann ein gewisses level erreicht hat,  und seinen charakter kennt, den gegner zerschmettern kann


----------



## Badomen (6. Januar 2008)

Nunja ich denke mal man sollte sich schon etwas über das Warhammer Universum informieren bevor man sich an dieses Spiel wagt...
wie ich hier schon wieder gelesen hab: die sehen cool aus die nehm ich

im Gegensatz zu WoW gibt es bei War die Gute und Böse Seite
bei wow wird die jeweils andere immer nur als Böse behauptet (horde hat nur den "bösen" Ruf durch die Untoten)
Wobei ich mir noch nicht richtig vorstellen soll wie es bei War zuegehn wird, denn nur PvP dauerhaft kann ich mir auch nicht spannend vorstellen, aber ich glaube man kann ja auch die Fraktionshauptstädte einnehmen das ist auch mal was feines

Hauptsache WAR bietet Abwechslung
habe leider keinen BETA Key bekommen aber da ich früher auch mal das TableTopSpiel gezockt hab ist mein Interesse schon sehr hoch, besonders weil hinter der Geschichte eine Menge Phantasie steckt

aber sooo viel ist ja auch noch nicht bekannt von WAR
vll wird es bei manchen eine Enttäuschung wie Hellgate, aber wir werden sehen
Zeit zu überlegen, ob ihr wechseln wollt habt ihr noch genug


----------



## Sagardo (6. Januar 2008)

Naja es sind schon ein paar Infos bekannt und es gibt bei WAR eigentlich nur böse und böse. *gg
Die einen verbrennen lieber hunderte von Unschuldigen auf der suche nach der einen Hexe und die anderen sind die Hexen^^
Die einen wollen einfach nur kämpfen, weil sie dafür extra geschaffen wurden und die anderen kämpfen weil es ihnen Spaß macht, wenn sie betrunken sind ein paar Orks zu schlachten.
Die einen sind dekadent und die anderen mörderisch und hinterlistig....
Welche Seiten davon jetzt gut sind, kannst du selber entscheiden *gg

apropos gute Seiten.....

http://www.warhammeronline.com/german/media/podcast/
http://www.warhammeronline.com/german/media/video/
http://www.lod-guild.eu/warhammer/wbb/index.php?page=Portal
http://war.onlinewelten.com/
http://www.war-wiki.net/wiki/Hauptseite
http://wo.gamona.de/

und zuletzt natürlich auch die Buffed Seite bieten eine fülle an Infos, Videos und Podcasts zum Thema WAR.

Wenn euer Interesse nun geweckt ist könnt ihr euch Hier zur Beta anmelden



> Nunja ich denke mal man sollte sich schon etwas über das Warhammer Universum informieren bevor man sich an dieses Spiel wagt...



keine sorge es wird dir im Spiel auch einiges durch den Wälzer des Wissens erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wichtig für alle ist, wenn ihr WAR spielen wollt, solltet ihr spaß daran haben mit Menschen zusammen gegen andere zu spielen.
Lasst euch auch nicht von dem WAR ist nur PVP abschrecken, War wird viel mehr als nur PVP .
Es wird RVR sein und das Spiel wird auch genügend Pve haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also kann man auch ein paar Abende irgendwelche Worldbosse legen oder Dungeons zergen können*gg
Außerdem kann man Pve content auch schnell nachpatchen, falls ein größerer Bedarf daran bestehen sollte. Ein gutes PVP-System mit auswirkungen auf die komplette Welt kann man nicht nachträglich installieren *gg


----------



## Pente (6. Januar 2008)

Wollte auch gerade schreiben also es ist eigentlich genau anderst herum. WoW unterscheidet zwischen der "guten" "lieben" Allianz und der "bösen" "hinterlistigen" Horde. In WAR gibt es das nicht. WAR ist nicht das typische "gut / böse", "schwarz / weiß" Schema. Das drückt sich auch klar im Charakterdesign in WAR aus. Niemand sieht da wie der liebe nette Nachbar von nebenan aus und das ist ganz gut so.

Im Krieg gibt es keine guten und keine Bösen. Wäre eine der kriegstreibenden Mächte wirklich gut würde sie eine friedliche Lösung des Konflikts anstreben. In WAR sind das auch nur "Zweckbündnisse" zwischen den Rassen, aber im Grunde sind die Rassen doch sehr selbstbezogen und verfolgen alle ihre eigenen Interessen und stellen diese über die Interessen aller anderen. Also als "gut" würde ich in WAR keine der Rassen bezeichnen, jede ist auf ihre Art und Weise böse.


----------



## Sytranuss (6. Januar 2008)

Was das Gut/Böse-Thema angeht gebe ich Pente vollkommen recht, die Fraktionen werden  alle ihre dunklen Seiten haben. Gerade die unterschiedlichen Weltverständnisse der Klassen spielen da schon eine große Rolle. Und außerdem erhoffe ich mir von WAR etwas mehr Anforderungen als in einem "smash the buttons"-Spiel. Da sollte schon allein die Kollisionsabfrage einen großen Teil der Arbeit verrichten... immerhin kannst du Spieler blocken und damit deine Gruppe oder aber auch die Gegner behindern.


----------



## Ruhrpotta (6. Januar 2008)

Also WHO soll weniger als WoW kosten, schätzungsweise 10€ Tendenz nach oben.
Ich habe selber 2 Jahre WoW gespielt und war damals 13 Jahre alt, als ich angefangen hab, da war die Comicgrafik und das ganze kiddygetue noch ganz schön und gut, allerdings ist das jetzt sehr extrem geworden.
Ich verspreche mir von War viel und ich glaube, dass man aus WoW gelernt hat, außerdem finde ich es ziemlich cool, wie man seinen Charakter individuell gestalten kann und die RvR-Kriege müssen hamma sein.
Ich freu mich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zer0X (6. Januar 2008)

Gibts bei WAR dann auch spezielle RP-Server geben oder wird jeder Server RP sein.Also muss ich wenn ich mich fürn Orc entscheide auch die geile Sprache sprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (6. Januar 2008)

> Also muss ich wenn ich mich fürn Orc entscheide auch die geile Sprache sprechen



WAR ist ein Spiel,das sollte deine Frage schon beantworten.

falls nicht sage ich ich dir, dass du es darfst , baer bestimmt nicht musst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zer0X (6. Januar 2008)

AARGH doppel trippel post Oo sry.... browser lagt =(


----------



## Zer0X (6. Januar 2008)

Gibts bei WAR dann auch spezielle RP-Server geben oder wird jeder Server RP sein.Also muss ich wenn ich mich fürn Orc entscheide auch die geile Sprache sprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (6. Januar 2008)

Hi,

nachdem was ich an Screenshots / Videos zu WAR gesehen habe... Überleg ich ernsthaft damit anzufangen, wenn es rauskommt. Wüsste auch schon, welche Rasse ich spielen würde. Dunkelelfen. Hab von denen auch ne kleine Tabletop Armee. 
Naja, erstmal abwarten, bis es rauskommt, und in der zwischenzeit spiel ich meinen Char auf 70.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Pente (6. Januar 2008)

Zer0X schrieb:


> Gibts bei WAR dann auch spezielle RP-Server geben oder wird jeder Server RP sein.Also muss ich wenn ich mich fürn Orc entscheide auch die geile Sprache sprechen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es wird bei Release 3 verschiedene Servertypen geben:
- Core Server
- RP Server
- Open RvR Server

*Core Server:*
Bezeichnet das ursprüngliche "Kernreglement" für Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning, d.h. es gibt RvR Zonen in denen jeder Spieler automatisch für PvP geflagged wird. Außerhalb der gekennzeichneten RvR Zonen ist es auf einem Core Server nicht möglich Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion zu attackieren, es sei denn diese würden sich speziell für PvP flaggen. (Entspricht also in ungefähr einem PvE Realm bei WoW)

*RP Server:*
Naja was soll man groß sagen, es handelt sich wie der Namen schon sagt um einen Rollenspielserver. Hier sollte man besonders auf seine Ausdrucksweise und Namensgebung achten um dem RP gerecht zu werden. Für RP Server gibt es im Bezug auf Namensgebung mit Sicherheit auch extra Richtlinien. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass man dort Zwerge mit den Namen "Koksnase" lang sehen wird.

*Open RvR Server:*
Hier gibt es ebenfalls die RvR Zonen nur darf man nicht vergessen, dass man auch außerhalb der RvR Zonen jederzeit von gegnerischen Spielern attackiert werden kann. Diese Serverart sagt mir persönlich am meisten zu weil es den Gedanken "WAR is everywhere" einfach wesentlich besser rüberbringt. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen neben einem Zwerg friedlich zu Questen und selbigem dann 10m weiter in der RvR Zone übelst auf die Mütze zu haun. Da stimmt dann irgendwas nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verce (6. Januar 2008)

hmm ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz ob ich core oder rvr nehmen werd.
core kann ja auch bedeuten dass das RvR gebündelter ist, nur in RvR gebieten aber dafür dann intensiver weil sich auf den RvR-servern überall geprügelt wird


----------



## Masarius (6. Januar 2008)

Weiß jemand wie das dann auf den Rp Servern aussieht bezüglich PvP Dasein? Also ob es Unterscheidungen bei den Rp Servern gibt wie bei den Open und Core Servern.
Gibt es dann sowas wie Rp Core Server und  Rp Open RvR Server? ^^
Wenn ja ganz klar Rp Open RvR Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (6. Januar 2008)

Masarius schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie das dann auf den Rp Servern aussieht bezüglich PvP Dasein? Also ob es Unterscheidungen bei den Rp Servern gibt wie bei den Open und Core Servern.
> Gibt es dann sowas wie Rp Core Server und  Rp Open RvR Server? ^^
> Wenn ja ganz klar Rp Open RvR Server
> 
> ...




RP technisch korrekt wäre es ja wenn es keine "core" Version des RP Servers gäbe ... ich hab leider den Link nicht mehr wo die Servertypen erklärt wurden aber ich glaube der RP Server ist im Bezug auf PvP basierend auf dem Core-Regelset


----------



## Masarius (7. Januar 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> RP technisch korrekt wäre es ja wenn es keine "core" Version des RP Servers gäbe ... ich hab leider den Link nicht mehr wo die Servertypen erklärt wurden aber ich glaube der RP Server ist im Bezug auf PvP basierend auf dem Core-Regelset



Mh okey danke für die Info Pente, dann muss ich mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen mit der Rp Sache. Ich mag Rp aber eben auch das Open RvR System. Naja mal sehen was sich durchsetzt. 
Killn von lowies kann ja dank dem Chaoshuhn nicht passieren hehe xD, das wäre schonma nen Punkt fürs Open RvR System *grübbel*


----------



## Verce (7. Januar 2008)

chaoshuhn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (7. Januar 2008)

Muss mich mal eben entschuldigen, hab die Quelle bzgl. der Servertypen gefunden und da geht Mark Jacobs auf genau das Problem mit RP Servern näher ein ob nun eher "Core" oder "Open RvR" RP. Genauere Infos findet ihr hier:

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/articles/showentry.php?e=32


----------



## Pheraxian (7. Januar 2008)

http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Hauptseite

Ist eine sehr gute seite wen man was erklährt haben will etc nur eingeben was ihr sucht zb Tzeentch dan bekommt ihr alles aufgelistet was es gibt mit unterlinks zu völkern etc

Ob war besser als WoW wird sag ich jein für die spieler die sich in die Warhammerstory einlessen bittet es sehr viel aber mal abwarten. 
Ich wertdas spiel wegen der story spielen und hoffe das ich auch mit leuten spiele die sich damit auskennen oder zumindest versuchen sich reinzulessen.
In diesem sinne = Blut für den blutgott sprach der magier -.-(was ich hoffendlich nie erleben muss^^)






mfg me


----------



## Verce (7. Januar 2008)

das mit der story und reinlesen ist leider mehr wunschdenken als alles andere


----------



## Pheraxian (7. Januar 2008)

Verce schrieb:


> das mit der story und reinlesen ist leider mehr wunschdenken als alles andere


leider hats halt nicht jeder in den genen wie du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man hätte ja auch ma schreiben können wiso du das denkst  so als tipp


----------



## Draco1985 (7. Januar 2008)

Pheraxian schrieb:


> man hötte ja auch ma schreiben können wiso du das denkst  so als tipp



Vielleicht aus Erfahrung mit WoW?

Blizz hat sich nicht umsonst den Aprilscherz erlaubt, WC3 als komplett neues Spiel anzukündigen, nachdem BC schon draußen war. Und traurig aber wahr - einige WoW-Kiddies (hier ist der Begriff mal angebracht) haben sich vor Begeisterung nicht mehr eingekriegt. "Ein Strategiespiel zu WoW!!!!!111eineinself"

Dass WoW das MMO zum dem Strategiespiel war wussten anscheinend wikrlich einige nicht. Und zumindest DAS ist traurig. WC3 ist ja weder besonders alt noch unbekannt.

Zeigt IMO dass ein Teil der Spieler von WarCraft NULL Ahnung hatte, als sie WoW zu spielen anfingen. Wenn das bei WAR genauso wird, na dann gut Nacht. Mir kommt jetzt schon jedesmal die Galle hoch wenn ich lese, WAR hätte bei WoW geklaut (hintergrundtechnisch mein ich jetzt).


----------



## Pheraxian (8. Januar 2008)

1 War stammt von keinem PC Konsolen etc spiel ab sondern am Anfang war das Table Top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2 Story Stümpereien oder Story hinbiegen wird’es hier nicht geben Grund Mythic macht das Spiel aber Gamsworkshop hat die Lizenz und wen Sies doch versuchen geht die Lizenz flöten (währe nicht der erste Entwickler dem das passiert)

Zur story eines anderen spiels welches hab ich vergessen ^^
(Hei die andere Fraktion heult rum weil sie nur hässliche chars hat geben wir ihnen auch mal was schönes und dazu noch den Heiligen Krieger und als bonus machen wir den mänlichen part der Rasse mal bock ***** Wie das geht nicht? Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht , oder hei ich hab grad ne Bomben Idee wieso lassen wir nicht auf ner mittelalterlichen Welt mal gemütlich ein ufo- abstürzen das passt schon.) 


3 http://www.lexicanum.de/ hat seine Infos von den Tabel Top Armee Büchern gib einfach mal Zwerge ein dann siehst unten z.B. 

Quellen

Spieltechnisches
Armeebuch Zwerge 4. Edition 
Armeebuch Zwerge 6. Edition - überholte Fassung 
Armeebuch Zwerge 6. Edition - Neufassung 
Kampagnenbox Der Groll des Drong 
Warhammer: Das Rollenspiel (Regelwerk) 
Romane
Gotrek & Felix Buchreihe 
Grudge Bearer 

der Grund wieso ich zur Geschichte animiere ist ganz einfach ich will es nicht erleben müssen auf nen Ork zu treffen der von frieden Freude Eierkuchen redet, oder auf eine Chaos Gilde zu treffen die sich als Tzeentch Anhänger Blut für den Blutgott nennt, oder ein Sigmarpriester der kein blassen hat was Sigmar ist -.-( Wobei ich weis das es genau so kommen wird leider -.-)

Es wird sicher den Wälzer geben wo das drinsteht aber wer wirklich Interesse am spiel hat wird sich freuen wen er einen link hat wo er sich über die Völker informieren und auch viel mehr über War allgemein Erfahren kann und sich so schon mal ein Bild machen kann was sind Zwerge /orks/dunkel/Hochelfen Chaos/Imperium

Und bitte hört endlich mit den albernen WoW vergleichen auf  oder gehört Mythic zu Blizzard seid neustem ? -.-


----------



## Imbachar (8. Januar 2008)

Das mit ingame sachen sellern wird sich nich ändern^^


----------



## Pente (8. Januar 2008)

Pheraxian schrieb:


> Und bitte hört endlich mit den albernen WoW vergleichen auf  oder gehört Mythic zu Blizzard seid neustem ? -.-



Es liegt in der Natur des Menschen neues mit alt bekanntem zu vergleichen. WAR wird immer mit WoW verglichen werden und wenn nicht mit WoW dann mit DAoC / GuildWars / LotRO / Star Wars Galaxies / ... man könnte noch zahlreiche MMOs aufführen. Man vergleicht halt mit den Spielen die man aus dem entsprechenden Genre bereits kennt.


----------



## Grimmrog (8. Januar 2008)

""Also muss ich wenn ich mich fürn Orc entscheide auch die geile Sprache sprechen""

Für mich wäre genau das der einzige Grund einen Ork zu Spielen^^

also am besten ist es du Spielst WAR auf jedenfall an, und nimmst dnan das SPiel was dir am besten gefällt, wer jeden Monat 13€ bezahlt, sollte auch die anschaffungskosten hinbekommen^^

denn stell dir vor, du zockst noch 1 jahr wow und merkst dann WAR ist viel geiler, dann wirste dich ärgern, andersherum solltest du dann vielleicht einen Gästepass oder was es auch imemr geben wird nutzen um in WAR zu schnuppern, um herauszufinden, was dir mehr gefällt. Sonst ärgerst du dich womöglich, das du dir WAR gekauft hast, und es dir doch keinen Spaß macht^^


----------



## Larandera (8. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube WAR wird deshalb so gut,weil sich die Entwickler sehr viel mühe geben,und ich meine sehr sehr viel^^ wen ich mir immer sehe wie sie alles darstellen und kommentieren,die entwickler kontakt mit der community haben,freue ich mich iwie^^ das alles fehlt wow.

spiele nun seit ca2 jahren wow,fand es anfans recht gut,da es für mich etwas neues war. aber nun denke ich,vorallem dank bc,aufzuhören. ich kenne die gesammte wow story fast auswendig,und werde mich auch bald mit der War story befassen^^.

anzocken werd ichs 100%,vill auch umsteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoffe die entwickler von War werden immer so bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (8. Januar 2008)

Bezüglich der Story: War es nicht so,dass WAR in einer "Parallelwelt" spielt,weil GW die original Welt nicht antasten wollte?

PS: Hoffentlich kann man als Dunkelelfen Berühmtheiten wie Moriathi, Malekith oder Malus Darkblade treffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## yoba (8. Januar 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Story: War es nicht so,dass WAR in einer "Parallelwelt" spielt,weil GW die original Welt nicht antasten wollte?
> 
> PS: Hoffentlich kann man als Dunkelelfen Berühmtheiten wie Moriathi, Malekith oder Malus Darkblade treffen
> 
> ...




Das hab ich auch gelsesen. WAR wird sich unabhängig vom TAbletopspiel entwickeln. Damit es nicht wie in anderen Spielen zu konfrontationen in der Zukunkft kommt, wie schon recht oft passiert.


----------



## Aelthas (8. Januar 2008)

Nun ich spiele das Tabletop seit 15 Jahren und habe auch sehr viele Romane gelesen.
Kenne die Welt von WAR also ganz gut...
Da WAR aber ein PvP-Spiel wird kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dasss das Niveau der Community von WAR sich deutlich von der von WOW unterscheiden wird. 
Persönlich hoffe ich sogar ein wenig das viele der "Ich-bin-ja-so-toll-Kiddies" von WOW wegwechseln und sich dem PvP-lastigeren WAR widmen. Ist zwar schade um das Spiel... aber es wird so kommen, ganz sicher.

Ich warte mal ab wenn es genügend PvE-Inhalte geben sollte werde ich mir WAR evtl doch mal anschauen, alleine nur um mal einen Schwertermeister von Hoeth zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine Lieblingseinheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aelthas/Frank


----------



## Sytranuss (8. Januar 2008)

Ich denke nicht , dass viele Spieler von WoW dauerhaft zu WAR wechseln werden. Die Welt ist komplexer,
nicht so Kindergerecht und auch die Spielmechanik wird hoffentlich die equipfokussierten WoW-
Spieler abschrecken. Ich werde WAR auf jeden Fall anspielen und
mich auch vorbereitend etwas tiefer in das Warhammer-Universum 
wagen, da ich die Vermutung hege, dass WAR mich endgültig von WoW
wegreißen wird. Nebenbei danke an Pente für die Infos zum Serversystem.


----------



## Sagardo (8. Januar 2008)

> Persönlich hoffe ich sogar ein wenig das viele der "Ich-bin-ja-so-toll-Kiddies" von WOW wegwechseln und sich dem PvP-lastigeren WAR widmen. Ist zwar schade um das Spiel... aber es wird so kommen, ganz sicher.



ich glaube das werden genau die Leute sein, die wieder zu WOW gehen werden. Denn bei WOW können sie ja anhand von Equip ihre kleine Welt des Superstars aufrecht erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das sind alles nur spekulationen.

ich denke WAR wird eine gute Comunity bekommen, da viele von DAOC und von der Tabletop Fraktion kommen werden und die sind mir sehr viel lieber als die Battle.net und CS Leute ^^


----------



## Keksgott (8. Januar 2008)

Also ich finde euch alel ein wenig komisch, jeder hier beschwert sich über WoW dabei spielt ihr es selber noch. Mir hat WoW bis jetzt imemr Spass gemacht und ich hatte einige schöne Jahre damit verbracht. Und WoW hat auch einiges neues in die Welt der MMORPG's gebracht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich muss ehrlich sagen ich werde auch zu War wechseln, was ich bisher so gehört habe hat mich schon beeindruckt. Ich finde WoW zwar klasse aber langsam wird es mir ein wenig zu langweilig, ich kenne mich da schon zu gut aus. Also kommt mir War gerade recht, auch wenn ich mich mit der Story nur wenig auskenne.


----------



## Andî39 (9. Januar 2008)

Ich habe noch eine Frage, die ich mir noch nicht beantworten konnte. Ich habe mir zwar alle Klassen und Rassen angeschaut, interessiere mich jetzt besonders für die Dunkelelfen, aber was ich nicht erkennen konnte ist, ob diese Rasse einen Heiler hat. Zuerst bin ich auf die "Magierin" aufmerksam geworden, doch Sie macht ja anscheinend nur Schaden und der "Jünger des Khaine" soll ja im Nahkampf kämpfen ... 

... heißt das die Dunkelelfen haben keine Heilerklasse wie Schamane oder Runenpriester ?


----------



## Sytranuss (9. Januar 2008)

Da musste aber mal genauer lesen: Jeder Healer ist in WAR auch ein semitoller Dmg-Dealer. Der Jünger IST der Healer der Dunkelelfen. Die
Schadensart des Jüngers wirst du vervollkomnet bei der Witchelf finden, da der Jünger für seine Heals ebenfalls MeleeDmg nutzt.


----------



## Sagardo (9. Januar 2008)

Andî39 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Frage, die ich mir noch nicht beantworten konnte. Ich habe mir zwar alle Klassen und Rassen angeschaut, interessiere mich jetzt besonders für die Dunkelelfen, aber was ich nicht erkennen konnte ist, ob diese Rasse einen Heiler hat. Zuerst bin ich auf die "Magierin" aufmerksam geworden, doch Sie macht ja anscheinend nur Schaden und der "Jünger des Khaine" soll ja im Nahkampf kämpfen ...
> 
> ... heißt das die Dunkelelfen haben keine Heilerklasse wie Schamane oder Runenpriester ?




hier mal ein Auszug aus der beschreibung des Jünger auf der offiziellen Seite ....

"Die Jünger des Khaine sind dunkle Priester des blutbefleckten Gottes und bei jedem Angriff der Druchii in vorderster Linie zu finden. Mit schlimmen Ritualklingen erntet ein Jünger die Essenz seiner Feinde und bringt sie Khaine dar. Dafür erhält er gewaltige Segnungen und dunkle Mächte. Mit Hilfe dieser dunklen Gaben kann der Jünger sich um die Belange der Dunkelelfenschar kümmern: Knochen flicken, Schmerz unterdrücken und sogar kritisch verletzte Krieger wieder kampffähig machen. Denn der Jünger des Khaine ist der Hirte des Krieges, der dafür sorgt, dass das blutige Gemetzel im Namen seines dunklen Gottes weitergehen kann."


Klingt so wie eine art Heiler.


----------



## Verce (9. Januar 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Klingt so wie eine art Heiler.


ja irgendwie leichte ähnlichkeit..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der text is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und JEDE rasse hat die 4 grundklassen: tank, melee-dmg, range-dmg, heal
wobei sie unterschiedlich stark ausgeprägt sein werden, aber die basis ist die selbe


----------



## LionTamer (10. Januar 2008)

Verce schrieb:


> und JEDE rasse hat die 4 grundklassen: tank, melee-dmg, range-dmg, heal
> wobei sie unterschiedlich stark ausgeprägt sein werden, aber die basis ist die selbe



Ich finde auch gerade eine der großen Stärken von WAR ist, daß es nicht nur verschiedene Völker gibt, die aber alle identische Arch-Typen an Klassen besitzen, sondern das sich die Grundklassen je nach Volk von ihren Fähigkeiten unterscheiden.

Aus Balancinggründen wird es wahrscheinlich letztlich in den Grundklassen intern alles aufs Selbe hinauslaufen, aber ich finde es einfach gut, daß es nicht einfach Chaos und Dunkelelfen Krieger (als Tank) gibt, sondern daß die DE den Schwarzengardisten und die Anhänger des Chaos den Auserkorenen ins Feld führen.


----------



## Andî39 (10. Januar 2008)

Jetzt habe ich es verstanden. Danke für die Antworten, habe wohl nicht richtig hingeschaut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinthorios (10. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mal ne sehr dumme Frage, ich hab mich für den Betatest registriert, aber wie kann ich jetz spielen? Oder hab ich da grundlegend was falsch verstanden? *rotwerd* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (10. Januar 2008)

Sinthorios schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne sehr dumme Frage, ich hab mich für den Betatest registriert, aber wie kann ich jetz spielen? Oder hab ich da grundlegend was falsch verstanden? *rotwerd*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wäre schön,wenn es sooo einfach wäre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Du kannst wie 500.000 andere nur auf dein Glück hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Sinthorios (10. Januar 2008)

Und wenn ich Glück hätte, wo kann ich dann das Spiel starten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talmir (10. Januar 2008)

Pheraxian schrieb:


> 1 War stammt von keinem PC Konsolen etc spiel ab sondern am Anfang war das Table Top
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich danke herzlichst für diesen beitrag !!!

würde ich als eisenbrecher der im namen Grungnis an der front kämpft auf ne chaostruppe stossen die sich als Tzeentch anhänger "verderbnis des Nurgle" nennt, würde ich zuerst zwar lachen aber danach wäre ich sauer da sich wieder ein paar "ich will diese geilen bösen da zocken" gedacht haben sie seien cool damit.

ich bin sehr gespannt wie sich die comunity entwickeln wird. ich sehe aber das sich sehr viele leute die vorher nur das tabletop gespielt haben sich nun auch für ein mmorpg intressieren, wo sie sich quasi wie zu hause fühlen können. das gibt mal zu hoffen, dass ein grossteil der comunity doch genau weiss was er in WAR zu tun hat und für wen er kämpft.

mfg


----------



## Draco1985 (11. Januar 2008)

Talmir schrieb:


> ich danke herzlichst für diesen beitrag !!!
> 
> würde ich als eisenbrecher der im namen Grungnis an der front kämpft auf ne chaostruppe stossen die sich als Tzeentch anhänger "verderbnis des Nurgle" nennt, würde ich zuerst zwar lachen aber danach wäre ich sauer da sich wieder ein paar "ich will diese geilen bösen da zocken" gedacht haben sie seien cool damit.
> 
> ...



Wenn das ganze so wird wie bei WoW kann man schon froh sein, wenn wenigstens 50% der Community die Namen "Grungni", "Tzeentch" und "Nurgle" überhaupt bekannt sind.

Wenn man schon verdutzte Kommentare beim Nennen der Namen "Deathwing", "Sargeras" oder "Aegwynn" bekommt, dann wirds langsam echt peinlich...


----------



## Arconada (11. Januar 2008)

Irgendwo in den News hab ich von 14,-€ gehört, oder war ein Video? Aber es waren auf jeden Fall 14 Tacken.


----------



## God is a girl (11. Januar 2008)

Andî39 schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit einem halbem Jahr World Of Warcraft, war am Anfang sehr zufrieden damit, doch langsam wird die Community [...] unerträglich. Ich bin zwar selber erst 15 Jahre jung, doch was man sich immer von Mitspielern anhören muss ist ja schrecklich, dazu kommt noch, dass man den



Das ist doch in jedem Online Game so ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spiel WoW auf nem RP Realm, da haste die Probleme nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verce (11. Januar 2008)

es ist nicht bei jedem game so. es ist bei jedem game, dass kaum skill erfordert und ausschließlig auf hohe verkaufszahlen setzt so.
bei anderen games ist es mal mehr, mal weniger der fall.

heißt also nicht dass es bei WAR automatisch auch "so" wird, obwohl es gut möglich ist


----------



## Pente (11. Januar 2008)

God schrieb:


> Das ist doch in jedem Online Game so ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da muss ich dir zustimmen. Diese ganzen "imba rul0r pwn0r" Kiddies findet man verstärkt auf PvP Realms und dort in Masse. Wobei ich 2 1/2 Jahre auf dem PvP Server Frostwolf gespielt hab. Der ist und war schon immer recht voll ... die Kiddies haben mich eigentlich selten wirklich massiv gestört. Gibt ja eine Ignore-Funktion. 

Und mal ehrlich jeder hatte schonmal Situationen in denen er sich selbst auch nicht gerade vorbildlich und erwachsen verhalten hat. Das ist ganz normal. Oft hilft es schon wenn man nicht ständig mit den Fingern auf andere Zeigt sondern beginnt den Dreck vor der eigenen Haustür ersteinmal wegzuräumen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verce (11. Januar 2008)

pente warst du tauren druide? ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (11. Januar 2008)

Verce schrieb:


> pente warst du tauren druide? ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jap hab ich an der ein oder anderen Stelle mal erwähnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (11. Januar 2008)

Pente war Tauren SCHURKE!


----------



## Verce (11. Januar 2008)

ja ne weil ich hab auch auf frostwolf gespielt, hieß "Revolutions", zwerg jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war lange bei enclave, danach audacia promptae  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du bei den affenjungs? weiß nimmer soo genau xD


----------



## Pente (11. Januar 2008)

Verce schrieb:


> ja ne weil ich hab auch auf frostwolf gespielt, hieß "Revolutions", zwerg jäger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Affenjungs? Nein. Ich hab "Jünger der Horde" geleitet. Enclaves kenn ich noch gut ... wir hatten irgendwann in der Weihnachtszeit mal ein Event mit der Gilde in Winterspring mit Schneeballschlacht und so.


----------



## Grimtom (12. Januar 2008)

> Und wenn ich Glück hätte, wo kann ich dann das Spiel starten?



Wenn Du Glück hattest, bekommst du eine E-Mail wo drinnen steht ... "Herzlichen Glückwunsch" ....

Das ganze Ding sieht so aus .... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dieser Mail findest Du einen Link auf die Downloadseite des Beta-Clients.


----------



## Sinthorios (12. Januar 2008)

Ok, danke dir=)


----------



## Terriom (12. Januar 2008)

Weiß jmd. den genauen % mit der Chance auf einen Beta Acc?


----------



## Grimtom (12. Januar 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> Weiß jmd. den genauen % mit der Chance auf einen Beta Acc?



Glück kann man nicht in % ausdrücken ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terriom (12. Januar 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Glück kann man nicht in % ausdrücken ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann mann Glück vll ca. in einer Kommerzahl ausdrücken ... ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vallar (12. Januar 2008)

4,3


----------



## Pente (12. Januar 2008)

Vallar schrieb:


> 4,3



4,2! wenn dann bitte genau denn die Antwort auf die alles umfassende Frage ist: 42!


----------



## -Haihappen- (13. Januar 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> 4,2! wenn dann bitte genau denn die Antwort auf die alles umfassende Frage ist: 42!


Verstehe ich nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hmm.. richtige Chancen hat man wohl erst bei einer Betakey-Welle. Wenn meinetwegen 2000 Leute eingeladen werden (von 560.000) kannst du dir deine Chancen ja ausrechnen.. Glück ist hier das Stichwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (13. Januar 2008)

Sorry Haihappen das sollte ein Witz sein den wohl nicht jeder versteht, dazu müsste man das Buch "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxie" gelesen oder evtl. die Verfilmung hiervon gesehen haben. Kam mir irgendwie in den Sinn weil Sterntaler die 42 immer in seiner Signatur stehen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jaja hab's ja eingesehen war nicht komisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht erklärt dieser Filmausschnitt das ganze ja: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=AKAJMhJi1ko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (13. Januar 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Sorry Haihappen das sollte ein Witz sein den wohl nicht jeder versteht, dazu müsste man das Buch "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxie" gelesen oder evtl. die Verfilmung hiervon gesehen haben. Kam mir irgendwie in den Sinn weil Sterntaler die 42 immer in seiner Signatur stehen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ahh, doch hab den Film gesehen und erinnere mich auch an die Geschichte.. hatte die Assoziation nur nicht verstanden..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was tippt ihr wie viele Beta-Anmeldungen das Spiel vor Release haben wird?

P.S: Nein, es sind schon mehr als 42.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feinkost (13. Januar 2008)

ich sag einfach mal 800k


----------



## Sagardo (14. Januar 2008)

falls es eine opeb Beta geben sollte, tippe ich auf 1,5 Millionen.
Sollte es "nur" eine preorder Beta geben, denke ich es werden 850k.


----------



## Terriom (14. Januar 2008)

Bei Open Beta dencke ich locker 2 Millionen, viele WoW Spieler die es mal ausprobieren wollen, weil sie noch nicht wissen ob sie es kaufen sollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Closed Beta, vermute ich so ca. 1 Millionen.


----------



## Andî39 (14. Januar 2008)

Glaubt ihr es wird eine open Beta geben ? Ich glaubs eher nicht ... oder steht das schon fest ?


----------



## Terriom (14. Januar 2008)

Mich hat die Frage auch neulich beschäftigt, konnte aber keine seriösen Quellen die das 100% wiessen finden. Einmal wird behauptet "Ja, wurde bekannt gegeben das es eine open Beta gibt", andere Male "Wurde bekannt gegeben das es keine open Beta gibt" oder "Wurde noch nichts dazu gesagt". Weiß leider auch nicht was stimmt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (14. Januar 2008)

Man weiß nicht ob es eine Open-Beta geben wird - mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass es keine geben wird. Ich weiß auch nicht warum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich denke schon das es selbst ohne Open-Beta noch ein paar mehr werden - vielleicht ein bisschen weniger als eine Millionen.. Ist ja noch ein bisschen hin das Ganze.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (15. Januar 2008)

Es wird keine Open-Beta von WAR geben. Aber um Events wie Städte-Raids wirklich intensiv zu testen werden wohl irgendwann Beta-Invite Wellen in der 10.000er Kategorie rausgehen müssen. Das kann alles aber noch dauern und ich bin immernoch überzeugt davon, dass der Releasetermin im 2. Quartal nicht realisierbar ist. Rechnet eher mit Q3 / 4 ... dann werdet ihr wenigstens nicht enttäuscht falls ich recht behalten sollte.

Wie gesagt mit einer Open-Beta von WAR braucht man nicht rechnen. Aber für den Stress-Test werden sicher sehr viele Spieler invited werden.

PS: ich tippe auf ca 900.000-1.000.000 Anmeldungen ... gibt ja genügend die sich mehrfach anmelden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LionTamer (15. Januar 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Das kann alles aber noch dauern und ich bin immernoch überzeugt davon, dass der Releasetermin im 2. Quartal nicht realisierbar ist. Rechnet eher mit Q3 / 4 ...



Der Gedanke ist mir auch schon gekommen.
Bis Ende 2. Quartal 2008 ist zwar theoretisch noch über n halbes Jahr hin, aber irgendwie habe ich auch den Eindruck, daß sich das im Moment wieder alles verzögert.
"Befürchte" auch, daß innerhalb der nächsten Monate eine weitere Terminverschiebung bekannt wird.


----------



## Pitrock (15. Januar 2008)

Thidus schrieb:


> gibt aber auch noch andere mmo's außer wow und WAR,einfach mal umgucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Grüße,

Ich habe deinen Beitrag gelesen und mir darauf gleich mal einenTest-Account zugelgt. Jetzt habe ich den Account fertig aber habe ja das Spiel nicht und auch keinen Link um mir eine Testversion runterzuladen?!? Bei der Registrierung wurde ich gefragt ob ich eine Spiel-CD besitze und ich habe das verneint...wie gehts jetzt weiter? Würde ja jetzt sehr gerne im Spiel reinschauen.....

Danke 
lg
Pit


----------



## Sagardo (15. Januar 2008)

Pitrock schrieb:


> Grüße,
> 
> Ich habe deinen Beitrag gelesen und mir darauf gleich mal einenTest-Account zugelgt. Jetzt habe ich den Account fertig aber habe ja das Spiel nicht und auch keinen Link um mir eine Testversion runterzuladen?!? Bei der Registrierung wurde ich gefragt ob ich eine Spiel-CD besitze und ich habe das verneint...wie gehts jetzt weiter? Würde ja jetzt sehr gerne im Spiel reinschauen.....
> 
> ...




auf der Seite in der Beschreibung steht 

"NACH DER REGISTRIERUNG ERHALTEN SIE EINE E-MAIL MIT EINEM LINK, UM DAS SPIEL HERUNTER ZU LADEN.
IN DIESER MAIL FINDEN SIE AUCH IHRE KENNUNG UND PASSWÖRTER, DIE SIE ZUM SPIELEN"

hast du denn keine E-Mail bekommen ?

Gruß Sagardo


----------



## BenBella (16. Januar 2008)

Also mal ehrlich...die Leute die hoffen das es bei War eine bessere Community geben wird als bei WoW sollten nacher nicht vor lauter Frust ins Kopfkissen beissen.Kann mir gut vorstellen das War sogar mehr Kiddies und Dummschwätzer anzieht aus dem einfachen grund das sich solche Leute immer duch eine Bessere Grafik etc anziehen lassen als von Spielinhalten (womit ich aufkeinefall sagen möchte das WAR kein Spielinhalt bieten.Es gibt eine sehr gute und große Vorlage auf der sich etwas fantastisches aufbauen läßt).

genauso wird es Goldfarmer (oder wie auch immer das Zahlungsmittel bei War heißen wird) geben denn sobald man damit handeln kann werden leute versuchen dadurch Profit herrauszuschlagen.Davor ist kein Spiel sicher.
vieleicht wird man nicht mit Werbung zugespammt sowahr die macher von WAR ein Weg finden dieses zu unterbinden (bzw. es wollen.Wir wollen Blizard ja keine Böswilligkeit vorwerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber wenn man die Systemanforderunegn sieht wird WAr bei weiten nicht solche Spielerzahlen erreichen wie WoW und Myhtic könnte auf jeden Accoun angewiesen sein (auch wenn's n Goldfarmeraccount ist) um die Gewinnspanne zu halten.

Daher würd ich sagen lieber noch etwas zurückhaltend sein mit solchen Aussagen wie ,,Ich wechsel zu War weil WoW sch.... ist,,.Abwarten und tee trinken und das Game erstaml anzocken wenn's den da ist den meist ist das was man erwatet nicht vergleichbar mit dem was man bekommt.

Wieviele Leute haben den geschrien ,,The Witcher,, wird der Gothic 3 nachfolger und würd es um Längen überragen und letzendlich hat man auch nur einen haufen schrott bekommen weil sich die Entwickler sich doch nicht die zeit genommen haben ein sauberes Spiel abzuliefern weil einfach der Druck zu hoch wurde.mag sein das der Vergleich hinkt da es kein Onlinegame ist aber nur die Zeit wirds Zeigen.

Ich persönlich warte ganz entspannt ab und werd mir dann mal ein Gästeaccount (soweit es den ein geben wird) antun wenn es den endlich da ist und mich dann entscheiden.Solange gibts ja noch WoW um sich die Zeit zu überbrücken.


----------



## Pitrock (16. Januar 2008)

Was das Goldgespamme angeht, muss man sich nicht wundern das man wenn man bald garkein Onlinespiel mehr kostenlos testen darf wenn man damit rechnen muss das sowas durch Werbung mißbraucht wird so wie es in WoW der Fall ist. Also sollte ich mir Warhammer holen, wäre ich vielleicht sogar gegen die erstellung  eins Testaccounts wenn ich damit rechnen muss, jedesmal vollgespammt zu werden. In den Hauptstädten von WoW ist es zu manchen Uhrzeiten fast schon unerträglich.


@Sargado, habe zwei Mails bekommen, aber kein Link zur Testversion. Vielleicht kommts ja noch.


lg
Pit


----------



## Verce (16. Januar 2008)

eure anmeldungen waren schätz ich für den newsletter sowie beta - beides erhält man automatisch wenn man sich auf www.war-europe.com registriert. oder wovon ist die rede ? ?

testversion zu war gibt es (noch) keine


----------



## Sagardo (16. Januar 2008)

Verce schrieb:


> eure anmeldungen waren schätz ich für den newsletter sowie beta - beides erhält man automatisch wenn man sich auf www.war-europe.com registriert. oder wovon ist die rede ? ?
> 
> testversion zu war gibt es (noch) keine




ne Pitrock wollte Dark Age of Camelot ausprobieren um sich die Zeit zu vertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Benbella 
Klar kann es so kommen, aber ist es nicht normal und auch gut, wenn sich der Mensch etwas besseres wünscht und Hoffnung hat ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar ist die Realität meisst weit entfernt von deinen Träumen und Wünschen , aber deshalb muss man Sie doch nicht aufgeben. 
Das Erwachen kommt schon früh genug, wobei man ganz ehrlich sagen muss,dass nur WOW so eine "schlechte" Comunity zu haben scheint.
Zumindest hört man sowas nur aus der WOW Comunity heraus und man merkt es auch selber, dass das Spiel viel zu unpersönlich , aufgrund der Masse, (Serverpool mit über 10 Servern, das sind dann wohl mehr als 100.000 Spieler die in dem Pool sind) ist um sich Namen zu merken.
Das begünstig schlechtes Verhalten natürlich ungemein, da man nicht mit einer Reaktion/Strafe von seiten der Comunity rechnen muss.
Hinzu kommt es, dass man durch Instanzen kaum Kontakt mit anderen Spielern hat, höchstens beim Farmen oder Leveln.
Noch sehr begünstigend ist die Namensänderung, welche einen Freibrief ausstellt für solche, die mal eben schnell die Gildenbank leerräumen wollen und dann mit dem Gold gut leben wollen ^^.
Wie Blizzard schon sagte gehört Diebstahl ingame sehr wohl zum Spiel , also Gildenbank leer machen, neuer Server oder neuer name und niemand wird dich dafür "bestrafen" oder zur Rechenschaft ziehen ^^

Da wird es bei WAR schon anders sein, ein Server macht seine Staädteraids Serverintern und wenn dort jemand schlecht auffällt wird er das nächste mal vielleicht einfach nicht mitgenommen, das sollte eine Erfahrung sein, die jemanden zum Nachdenken bringen kann.
Auch wird es wahrscheinlich mehr verantwortung in WAR-Gilden geben, da die Gilden in WAR darauf angewiesen sein werden Allianzen von Gilden einzugehen (war schon in DAOC so) um eine kleine "Privatarmee" aufzustellen. 
Hier war es in DAOC auch so, dass eine Gilde an dem Verhalten ihrer Mitgliedern gemessen wurde und nicht an ihrem Equip.

Alles in allem gab es natürlich auch Leute, die negativ aufgefallen sind, aber es gab auch die Möglichkeit und die Mittel diese durch das Sieb fallen zu lassen und ihnen zu zeigen, dass es nicht ok ist sich schlecht zu verhalten.


----------



## BenBella (16. Januar 2008)

@Sagardo

Nichts ist gegen Hoffnung zu sagen...hält den Menschen ja auch irgendwie am Leben zu hoffen das alles besser wird.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Will nur sagen sich da nicht allzu stark drauf zu verspitzen.WoW ist das einzigste Onlinegame das ich zocke ( momentan hab aber auch schon einige andere davor gezockt und nicht nur MMORPG's) aber ich erinner mich stark wie ich und eine riesen Community auf Gothic 3 gewartet hat.Man was gab's damals über Jahre Hoffnungen und Wünsche das Game würde revolutionär werden und was hat man am Ende bekommen...ein total verbuggten Haufen Schrott zu dem es nach ein paar Patches kein Entwicklerteam mehr gab das das Vielleicht noch hätte retten können.Dasselbe bei the Witcher....kann mich noch gut an ein Interview mit einen der Entwickler erinner wo selbige noch grußspurig gesagt hat sie würden keine Bugleiche wie G3 rausbringen...Ende vom Lied.Es war teils sogar noch schlimmer.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich denk mal wenn es alles so kommt wie sich alle erhoffen wird das WAR ein großartiges Spiel aber mich jetzt schon festzulegen das ich WoW in die Ecke schmeiße sobald es da ist ist etwas überheilt.

Kann mir auch gut vorstellen das Leute beides zocken werden da diese RvR Sache sich schon ziemlich interessant anhört.Bei WoW spiel ich selbst auf einen Kuschel PvE Server aber allein schon dieser Spielinhalt des Haupstädte erobern wäre für mich ein Grund auch WAR anzutesten und eventuell auch weiter zu zocken.

P.S
Die Option der Namensänderung gibts ja auch noch net so lange und wird wahrscheinlich auf Wunsch der Community eingebaut wurden sein.Is ja auch net umsonst genauso wie Char Transfer auf nen anderen Server (außer Blizard möchte mal wieder ein leeren Server füllen) und für die Kosten kann man auch bei den Goldverkäufer nachschauen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von den meisten Gilden jetzt auf mein Server gesehen kenn ich das inzwischen so das man schon garkein Gold mehr abheben kann vielleicht auch weil der von dir bennante Raubüberfall mit gleichzeitiger Flucht schon zu oft vorgekommen ist.

Schauen wir mal was kommt.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (16. Januar 2008)

> ich erinner mich stark wie ich und eine riesen Community auf Gothic 3 gewartet hat.Man was gab's damals über Jahre Hoffnungen und Wünsche das Game würde revolutionär werden und was hat man am Ende bekommen...ein total verbuggten Haufen Schrott zu dem es nach ein paar Patches kein Entwicklerteam mehr gab das das Vielleicht noch hätte retten können.Dasselbe bei the Witcher....kann mich noch gut an ein Interview mit einen der Entwickler erinner wo selbige noch grußspurig gesagt hat sie würden keine Bugleiche wie G3 rausbringen...Ende vom Lied.Es war teils sogar noch schlimmer.



Gebe ich dir vollkommen recht und es kann niemand ausschliessen, dass es auch so kommen wird.
Allerdings haben Mythic und EA zwei Faktoren die man bei den bedenken nicht ausser Acht lassen sollte, sehr viel Erfahrung und fast Grenzenlos viel Geld.
Und mit ihren Verschieben des Titels zeigen sie ja auch , dass sie kein unfertiges oder verbugtes Spiel bringen wollen.
Außerdem muss man zwischen dem MMO und einen Offlinespiel einen Unterschied eingestehen.
Mit dem Kauf eines Offlinespieles sind die Kassen des Herstellers zufrieden, wobei es bei einem MMO nur die Grundvoraussetzung ist um Geld zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Folglich sollte ein MMO Hersteller darauf bedacht sein sein Spiel gut zu gestalten und möglichst alle Wünsche umzusetzen, bzw. möglichst wenig Bugs zu haben.

Es gab zwar auch Projekte wie Dark and Light, aber diesen Vergleich möchte ich dann doch nicht eingehen ^^
Dort war schon abzusehen, dass die leute dort nur "abgezogen" werden sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gebe dir Recht, die Erwartungen sollten schon etwas runtergeschraubt werden bei manchen Leuten.
Allerdings denke ich , dass WAR ein ausgezeichnetes und nahezu Buggfreies Spiel werden wird.
Was von seiner Qualität locker mit den anderen großen MMO's mithalten kann und Sie in mancher hinsicht wahrscheinlich übertreffen wird.
Allerdings ob sich das Spiel und die Comunity so darstellt wie viele es hoffen, bleibt abzuwarten *gg


----------



## Maegnar (16. Januar 2008)

Hab da ma paar kurze frage, kA obs schon ihrgendwo genant worden ist, beschäaftige mich noch nicht solange mit WAR (dennoch wechsle ich auf alle fälle)
so nu meine fragen: Was für ein lvl kann man den in WAR erreichen, und wird es Berufe geben (ähnlich wie in wow) mitdenen man seine Ausrüstung verbessern kann oder ähnliches?


----------



## Terriom (16. Januar 2008)

Max lvl wird 40 sein. Berufe soll es nur solche geben die dem Kampf in War dienen, es wird also keine Schneider geben die festliche Hüte herstellen und Ingenieure die Häuser bauen (Quelle: Interview aus dem Buffed Magazin). Was es genau für Berufe geben wird weiß ich leider nicht. Ich denke aber das es auf jeden Fall Berufe wie Schmied und Schneider gehen. Ich könnte mir auch gut Ingenieure vorstellen, die Belagerungsgegenstände und anderlei herstellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maegnar (16. Januar 2008)

nichts anderes hab ich erwartet und gehofft ;-)
noch ne Frage: wie bekommt man den seine ep? Bekomm ich den ep wenn ich als Diener der dunklen Götter (Chaos, Auserkorener) ihrgendwelche Menschen zerreiße oder muss ich olle mobs hauen und Questen?
thx für die rasche antwort =)


----------



## Terriom (16. Januar 2008)

Ep gibt es für das Verhauen von Mobs/wirklichen Spielern  der feindlichen Fraktionen, sowie für Quests/Inis.


----------



## !Jo (16. Januar 2008)

Zum Equip verbessern wirds sicher Berufe geben, aber sicher auch Leute, die Belagerungswaffen herstellen. Zwerge und Elfen zerreißen wird den dunklen Chaosgöttern auch genehm sein, die machen da keine Unterscheide! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draegon1 (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

von mir aus soll war kommen. ich bleibe bei wow habe da zuviel zeit drin und mag es viel zu sehr...  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verce (17. Januar 2008)

das "Ich hab schon so viel zeit dafür investiert" argument ist immer geil  xD


----------



## midknight (17. Januar 2008)

Ich hoffe, dass die Crafter in WAR nicht zu kurz kommen werden und ihre Items niemand kauft, weil die bei weiten nicht mit den Fundsachen mithalten können. Ich selbst bin zwar in keinem Spiel ein Handwerker gewesen (Außer SWG gelegentlich mal nen Roboter zusammengeschraubt), aber ich fände es Schade wenn Crafter nur zur Zierde da wären. Bei Vanguard oder Herr der Ringe Online ist es gut gemacht worden. Dort sind die hergestellten Gegenstände wirklich nützlich und brauchbar.


Ein anderer Aspekt der mir persönlich sehr gut an Warhammer gefällt, sind die Klassen und ihre Eigenschaften als Hybriden (zumindest bei einigen). Ich habe es in meinen WoW Zeiten gehasst, als Heiler nur ne Stoffrobe tragen zu können und beim ersten Furz schon umzufallen. Da lobe ich mir doch das Konzept des Sigmarpriesters der in vorderster Front seinen Hammer kreisen lässt, ordentlich was auf die Brustplatte bekommt und dadurch Kraft für Gebete und Heilung erhält.


----------



## anubas (17. Januar 2008)

Hier nochmal eine schöne Zusammenfassung der Unterschiede,nicht besser oder schlechter einfach Unterschiede.
Hier klicken leider auf Englisch^^


----------



## Sagardo (17. Januar 2008)

> P.S.: Also zumindest in Age of Conan wird die ein oder andere Schlachtformation (auch der Schildwall) möglich sein. Hängt mit der neuen Kollisionabfrage zusammen.



p.s. Kollisionsabfrage gibt es in WAR auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terriom (17. Januar 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl auch mal Warhammer Online und/oder Age of Conan testen. Das ganze WOWNINJALOOTBINARROGANTWEILICHLEVEL70BINKILLSTEALSPAWNCAMPING und ^^xD-.-LOLROFLBOONNAP gehabe wirklich nur noch nervtötend ist.



Ich befürchte leider das dass in War kaum anders wird, anfangs wird sicher alles besser sein aber mit der Zeit verirren sich in jedes Game welches erfolgreich ist ein paar Idioten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ´

@midknight


> Ich habe es in meinen WoW Zeiten gehasst, als Heiler nur ne Stoffrobe tragen zu können und beim ersten Furz schon umzufallen. Da lobe ich mir doch das Konzept des Sigmarpriesters der in vorderster Front seinen Hammer kreisen lässt, ordentlich was auf die Brustplatte bekommt und dadurch Kraft für Gebete und Heilung erhält



Der Heiler mit Brustplatte und Hammer ist nicht neu, nur heißt er in War "Sigamarpriester" und in WoW "Paladin". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuralian (17. Januar 2008)

Solange die Ignoreliste gross genug ist kann sich jeder zu WAR verirren der will.In den open RvR fights werden nur Leute überleben die auch überlegen können.


----------



## buffhaxen (17. Januar 2008)

Nach 2 Jahren WoW ist auch bei mir die Luft raus. Gildenmässig sowieso. Endkontent ist bei mir zeitlich nicht merh drin und Randomgruppen suchen, findne und dann noch aushalten für Instanzen hat sich seit BC als äusserst nervig herausgestellt.

Da hilft nur noch: mal wieder was neues ausprobieren. Warhammer-Beta ist im Anmarsch^^.

btw: gibt sogar noch ne Seite mehr für warhammer-fans:  www.warhammernews.de


----------



## midknight (17. Januar 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> @midknight
> Der Heiler mit Brustplatte und Hammer ist nicht neu, nur heißt er in War "Sigamarpriester" und in WoW "Paladin".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja schon klar, dass der Paladin auch in diese Rolle fällt. Aber irgendwie hat es mir bisher immer widerstrebt einen Pala zu spielen. So nen Sigmarpriester ist doch auch gleich nen ganz anderes Kaliber. Als Paladin muss man ja tuffig knuffig gut sein und jedem helfen, sonst wird man in den Augen anderer seiner Rolle ja nicht gerecht und alle fangen an zu weinen. Wenn ich für Sigmar ins Feld ziehe, kann ich wenigstens schon so fanatisch sein, dass quasi nen Anti-Paladin bei raus kommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terriom (18. Januar 2008)

In diesem Sinne hast du recht, in War kannst du einen "bösen" Plattenträger der heilt haben. Allerdings gab es in WoW auch Blutelfen Palas und die sind ja eigentlich "böse". 

Aber eigentlich kann man das gut/böse in WoW nicht so ernst nehmen. Manch Ork ist noch hübscher als die Oma von neben an, außer den Undeads gibt es imo keine wirklich "böse" Klasse in WoW (zumindest vom aussehen her). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Walkampf (18. Januar 2008)

Eigentlich ist es sogar so, dass in WoW alle Spielerfraktionen die guten sind,
die Menschen sind die klassischen Ritter in strahlender Rüstung,
Orks sind eine Art japanische Samurai-Abklatsch,
Tauren sind die friedliebenden Muskelprotze a lá Green Mile...

und so weiter, selbst die Untoten wollen eigentlich nur einen Platz zum leben und am besten noch dier Seuche wieder los werden.

In Warhammer ist das das genaue Gegenteil.
Das imperium sind fanatische Extremisten, welche alles tun würden um dem Imperator zu dienen und das Chaos zu vernichten, selbst den Tod Unschuldiger als "Kolataralschaden" in kauf nehmen, was man sehr schön am beispiel der Hexenjäger sieht.

Mein Lieblingsvergleich ist die Hexenjagd im Mittelalter:
"Man setzt eine vermeidliche Hexe auf einen Besen und wirft sie in eine Schlucht, wenn sie mit dem besen fliegen kann wird sie verbrannt, wenn sie unten aufklatscht ist sie unschuldig und jemand muss die Sauerei mit nem Mob wegwischen."

Das Chaos ist auch nicht viel besser.
Die vier Chaosgötter lachen sich ins Fäustchen, während sie ihre Spielfigürchen herumschubsen.
Ich glaube für die ist das eine Art riesiges Tabletop-Spiel.^^ (Auch ein seht schöner Vergleich.)

Alles in allem:
WoW = Alles schön und hübsch. Eine Tolle Gutenachtgeschicht mit Happy End.
WAR = Blutige Kämpfe ohne Rücksicht auf Dinge wie Ehre, es zählt nur das überleben.


----------



## Terriom (18. Januar 2008)

Walkampf schrieb:


> WoW = Alles schön und hübsch. Eine Tolle Gutenachtgeschicht mit Happy End.



Da kann ich dir leider nicht vollkommen Recht geben. Die Undeads und die Blutelfen sind böse der Geschichte nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## midknight (18. Januar 2008)

Als ich WoW spielte, war an BC noch gar nicht zu denken und an tuffige Blutelfenpladine schon gar nicht. ^^ (Oder das auf einmal ein UFO seinen Platz ins Spiel findet)

Ich kenne die Story von Warcraft nur von den Spielen her, aber auch hier erscheint mir nicht alles so friedlich wie es manchmal dargestellt wird. Jede Rasse will ihren Platz zum Leben haben und darunter fallen doch auch die von der Geißel befreiten Untoten, oder? Es ist zwar nicht so extrem wie bei Warhammer, aber ganz so "Happy Ending" mäßig würde ich WoW nun auch nicht abstempeln.

Naja ich freue mich jedenfalls auf Warhammer und hoffe das es ein gutes bw. böses Spiel wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich-mag-tote-hordler/allys (18. Januar 2008)

Also: 
Ich werde WAR aufjedenfall mal antesten da ich das Table Top Game selber 2 Jahre lang gespielt habe und die Story wirklich packend ist. 

Wenns mir gefällt lvl ich  bis auf 80 und frier meinen Acc bis auf weiteres ein^^...hmm joa...

Und zu den Klassen und Rassen einfach mal auf die WAR hp gehen.

Ich zitiere noch gerne einen Satz des Chaos^^...meinem persönlichem Lieblingsvolk =D

"In diesem Ewigen Krieg gibt es keine Unbeteiligten, denn die Dunklen Götter und ihre erwählten Diener werden niemals ruhen, bevor die ganze Welt wahrhaftig ein Reich des Chaos geworden ist"

In DIESEM Sinne, für das Chaos


----------



## Feinkost (18. Januar 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir leider nicht vollkommen Recht geben. Die Undeads und die Blutelfen sind böse der Geschichte nach.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


laut der wow story sind die wirklich bösen die gimps von der brenenden legion


----------



## Walkampf (18. Januar 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> ...der Geschichte nach.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muahahahaha, Geschichte, hahaha, der war echt gut.
Seit BC ist weniger von der Story übrig, als, naja, jetzt fällt mir nichts passendes ein.
Wie auch immer, seit BC gibt es halt weniger Story im Spiel als irgendwas, was irgendwo sehr, sehr wenig ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

